# Cheap Chinese helmet for $23 delivered?



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Did a quick search, nothing came up. Anyone own one of these lightweight helmets with a crazy amount of holes? I write "holes" because I'm not sure how the lid actually vents.

New Sports Cycling Bike Safety Bicycle Honeycomb Type 41 Holes Adult Helmets | eBay


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Hell no!

What's your brain worth? If it's only $23, try it. Has anybody ever had a widowmaker and thought, "Damn, I'm sure glad I saved $35 and bought a cheaper helmet?"


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Rip off of a Catlike. 

~Edit, nevermind, I am blind.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

REI has a few helmets on sale right now from Bell and Giro. The Giro Feature is $55 right now. That's what I use, and I like it. That's a measly $30 more than that question mark helmet from Chairman Mao's Glorious Machine and Tool Works in Chongqing, China. 

Not even a debate.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> I see no mention of any kind of certification or testing, so avoid it.


In the listing it states:



> _2, quality assurance (through CE.CU.CPSC EN 1078 certification_)


If the certifications are to be believed then I find it no different than the Chinese made helmets with well known name brands emblazoned on them at 4 times the price.

And it may be the exact same helmet as the Catlike. Kinda like how you can buy the same exact lights as the ones branded MagicShine directly from China, for less money with a different name.

Bicycle Helmet Countries of Origin

Off tangent but all these branded sunglasses are made in the same factory right next to each other, in fact they are each other in some cases with minor frame design differences and/or color changes. Yes, I watched 60 minutes 2 weeks ago
Arnette
Eye Safety Systems
K&L
Luxottica
Mosley Tribes
Oakley

Oliver Peoples
Persol
Ray-Ban
Revo
Sferoflex
Vogue
The company also creates eyewear under license for designer labels such as:[15][17]
Anne Klein
Brooks Brothers
Bulgari
Burberry
Chanel
Chaps
Coach

Dolce and Gabbana
DKNY
Donna Karan eyewear
Miu Miu
Polo Ralph Lauren
Prada

Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Paul Smith
Stella McCartney
Tiffany & Co.
Tory Burch
Versace
Versus


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

So it does, my bad.


----------

